# Wireless Broadcom b43 on PPC63 iMac G5

## elmar283

I'm unable to get my Broadcom b4318  up on my iMac G5. I'm running a 64 bit kernel and have the module b43 installed as module.

I also have the firmware installed following the instructions on:http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43. I have wpa_supplicant and wireless-tools installed.

This is what I did to install the firmware:

```

emerge b43-fwcutter

export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"

wget http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2

tar xjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2

sudo b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o
```

After unloading the module b43 (modprobe -r b43 && modprobe b43) I saw that net.wlan0 was not allowed to be hotpluged so uncommanded the next line on /etc/rc.conf and changed it to:

```

elmarotter@iMacG5 ~ $ cat /etc/rc.conf | grep net.wlan0

rc_hotplug="net.wlan0"
```

and unloaded and loaded the kernel again.

When I try to start wlan0 I get error messages:

```

elmarotter@iMacG5 ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

I tried some of the info from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-953508-start-0.html. I changed the '-Dwext' to '-Dnl80211' in '/etc/conf.d/net'. That does remove the error messages. But it doesn't get me a ipaddress.

This is my '/etc/conf.d/net config':

```

elmarotter@iMacG5 ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="elmarotter.eu"

config_eth0="dhcp"

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant dhclient"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0="dhcp"
```

This is my '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf':

```

elmarotter@iMacG5 ~ $ sudo cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

country=nl_NL

network={

  ssid="Earth"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

#  group=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk="[removed]"

  priority=5

}

```

Then some system info:

```

Kernel Linux/powerpc 3.7.10-gentoo:

-- Network support

    --- Wireless                                               

<*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API                

[ ]     nl80211 testmode command                           

[ ]     enable developer warnings                          

[ ]     cfg80211 regulatory debugging                      

[ ]     cfg80211 certification onus                        

[*]     enable powersave by default                        

[ ]     use statically compiled regulatory rules database  

[*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility         

<*>   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers               

[ ]   lib80211 debugging messages                          

<M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)      

[ ]   PID controller based rate control algorithm          

[*]   Minstrel                                             

[*]     Minstrel 802.11n support                           

      Default rate control algorithm (Minstrel)  --->      

[ ]   Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support

[ ]   Trace all mac80211 debug messages                    

[*]   Select mac80211 debugging features  --->     

Device Drivers -->

-*- Network Device support -->

[*] Wireless LAN -->

.... (not listing evertything, just what I have selected)

<M>   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

[ ]   Support for 802.11n (N-PHY) devices (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]   Support for low-power (LP-PHY) devices

[ ]   Support for HT-PHY (high throughput) devices (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[*]   Broadcom 43xx debugging

```

```

elmarotter@iMacG5 /usr/src/linux $ uname -a

Linux iMacG5 3.7.10-gentoo #17 SMP Thu May 9 16:44:25 CEST 2013 ppc64 PPC970FX, altivec supported PowerMac8,2 GNU/Linux

elmarotter@iMacG5 /usr/src/linux $ sudo lspci -vvn|grep 4318 -A7

0001:01:01.0 0280: 14e4:4318 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 106b:4318

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 16

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 60

   Region 0: Memory at 80084000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: ssb

elmarotter@iMacG5 /usr/src/linux $ sudo lspci -vv|grep 4318 -A7

0001:01:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Apple Inc. Device 4318

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 16

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 60

   Region 0: Memory at 80084000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: ssb

```

```

elmarotter@iMacG5 ~ $ sudo ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.20  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::211:24ff:fe3c:ab94  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:11:24:3c:ab:94  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 525689  bytes 705055888 (672.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 3  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 284434  bytes 26119432 (24.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 53  bytes 4194 (4.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 53  bytes 4194 (4.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:11:24:bb:f2:89  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sudo iwconfig

elmarotter@iMacG5 ~ $ sudo iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

```

Kernel config:

http://www.elmarotter.nl/bestanden/Gentoo/20130511_iMac_G5_kernel_config.txt

```

elmarotter@iMacG5 ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/13.0/64bit-userland/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo ppc64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-ppc64-PPC970FX,_altivec_supported-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1001636 total,    339596 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    187056 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 11 May 2013 09:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="powerpc64-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=970 -mtune=970 -maltivec -mabi=altivec -pipe -funroll-loops -fno-strict-aliasing -mpowerpc-gfxopt -mmultiple -mstring"

CHOST="powerpc64-unknown-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=970 -mtune=970 -maltivec -mabi=altivec -pipe -funroll-loops -fno-strict-aliasing -mpowerpc-gfxopt -mmultiple -mstring"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo"

LANG="nl_NL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa altivec autoip avahi berkdb bluetooth bonjour branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cifs cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gd gdbm geoip gif gpm gs gtk ibm iconv imagemagick ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kipi lame lcms libnotify lock mad md5sum mdnsresponder-compat mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl ntp ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon pic plasma png policykit ppc64 ppds python qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session slang spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en nl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

dmesg:

```

[    3.837350] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.847106] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:4.

[    3.857068] Freeing unused kernel memory: 352k freed

[    7.123570] systemd-udevd[176]: starting version 200

[    8.004599] b43-pci-bridge 0001:01:01.0: enabling device (0004 -> 0006)

[    8.022507] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4318, rev 0x02 and package 0x02

[    8.022522] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)

[    8.022527] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

[    8.022533] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0C, vendor 0x4243)

[    8.022538] ssb: Core 3 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)

[    8.062554] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0001:01:01.0

[    8.154810] agpgart-uninorth 0000:f0:0b.0: Apple U3L chipset

[    8.161458] agpgart-uninorth 0000:f0:0b.0: configuring for size idx: 64

[    8.166530] agpgart-uninorth 0000:f0:0b.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

[    8.782537] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 3

[    8.786546] usb 2-3: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hid2hci rqt 64 rq 0 len 0 ret -62

[    9.538489] usb 2-3: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci_hcd

[   10.498514] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)

[   10.598462] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2 (G), Revision 7

[   10.598485] b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

[   10.622532] b43-phy0 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

[   10.622586] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P ]

[   10.633150] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

[   10.633156] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found

[   10.633160] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

[   11.651759] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   11.961849] Adding 524284k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:524284k 

[   16.362790] sungem_phy: PHY ID: 2060d3, addr: 0

[   16.362977] gem 0001:03:0f.0 eth0: Found BCM5462-Vesta PHY

[   16.363259] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   18.770600] gem 0001:03:0f.0 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full-duplex

[   18.770726] gem 0001:03:0f.0 eth0: Pause is enabled (rxfifo: 10240 off: 7168 on: 5632)

[   18.770758] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   43.441651] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[   43.818262] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[   58.169137] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[ 2069.085937] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4318, rev 0x02 and package 0x02

[ 2069.085951] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)

[ 2069.085957] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

[ 2069.085963] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0C, vendor 0x4243)

[ 2069.085969] ssb: Core 3 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)

[ 2069.125986] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0001:01:01.0

[ 2069.144893] b43-phy1: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)

[ 2069.185898] b43-phy1: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2 (G), Revision 7

[ 2069.185924] b43-phy1 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

[ 2069.209978] b43-phy1 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

[ 2069.210058] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P ]

[ 2069.212442] ieee80211 phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[ 2121.664967] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 2121.704998] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 2121.705493] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 2121.705545] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 2121.734440] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 2121.734518] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 2121.734924] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 2699.246687] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[ 2699.246816] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[ 2699.246951] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2699.247242] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2699.255232] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2699.262720] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2699.270691] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2699.279253] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2700.486664] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 2700.510702] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 2700.511209] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 2700.511260] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 2700.534722] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 2700.534801] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 2700.535152] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 2768.177815] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[ 2768.177937] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[ 2768.178065] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2768.178397] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2768.185458] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2768.193469] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2768.201459] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2768.209459] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 2769.457450] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 2769.481494] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 2769.481966] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 2769.482018] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 2769.509509] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 2769.509587] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 2769.509957] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 3802.511112] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[ 3802.511246] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[ 3802.511372] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 3802.511677] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 3802.519086] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 3802.527649] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 3802.535082] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 3802.543086] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 3803.723052] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 3803.747105] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 3803.747587] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 3803.747639] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 3803.771117] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 3803.771195] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 3803.771586] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 4554.561708] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[ 4554.561837] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[ 4554.561966] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4554.562274] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4554.569688] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4554.578270] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4554.585688] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4554.593687] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4555.717663] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 4555.741688] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 4555.742178] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 4555.742232] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 4555.765710] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 4555.765788] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 4555.766154] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 4888.799745] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[ 4888.799875] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[ 4888.800005] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4888.800320] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4888.807725] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4888.815745] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4888.823714] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4888.831724] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 4890.055684] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 4890.083714] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 4890.084219] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 4890.084274] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 4890.105299] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 4890.105375] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 4890.105739] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 5158.807228] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[ 5158.807348] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[ 5158.807479] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 5158.807803] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 5158.815152] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 5158.822993] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 5158.830915] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 5158.838919] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 5160.070865] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 5160.094907] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 5160.095445] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 5160.095499] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 5160.118923] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 5160.118989] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 5160.119395] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 6561.770047] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[ 6561.770181] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[ 6561.770310] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6561.770598] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6561.778577] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6561.786101] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6561.794122] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6561.802561] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6562.654012] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 6562.678079] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 6562.678580] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 6562.678633] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 6562.702102] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 6562.702179] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 6562.702534] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 6686.939881] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[ 6686.940003] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[ 6686.940131] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6686.940466] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6686.948432] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6686.955884] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6686.967125] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6686.972467] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 6688.195855] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 6688.223888] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 6688.224377] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 6688.224431] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 6688.247884] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 6688.247962] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 6688.248327] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 8202.201219] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[ 8202.201349] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[ 8202.201477] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 8202.201772] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 8202.213265] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 8202.221216] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 8202.229225] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 8202.237216] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[ 8242.328489] b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[ 8242.352534] b43-phy1 debug: Chip initialized

[ 8242.353027] b43-phy1 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[ 8242.353080] b43-phy1 debug: QoS enabled

[ 8242.378308] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface started

[ 8242.378385] b43-phy1 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[ 8242.378751] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[26029.971007] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[33229.241278] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[49474.892134] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[62493.880680] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[62494.742767] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[76190.797690] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[83390.776546] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[85122.262204] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[103778.787120] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[105572.890889] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[141294.624098] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[147882.369301] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

[147882.370125] ISO 9660 Extensions: IEEE_P1282

[148530.320295] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[148531.742798] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[148557.616608] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[148558.811080] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[150421.933359] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

[150522.215537] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

[150522.216317] ISO 9660 Extensions: IEEE_P1282

[151134.956987] b43-phy1 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[151134.957128] b43-phy1 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[151134.957259] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 13/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151134.957538] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151134.964994] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151134.972997] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151134.980999] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151134.988999] b43-phy1 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151156.292658] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4318, rev 0x02 and package 0x02

[151156.292674] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)

[151156.292680] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

[151156.292685] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0C, vendor 0x4243)

[151156.292691] ssb: Core 3 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)

[151156.332705] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0001:01:01.0

[151156.371699] b43-phy2: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)

[151156.420616] b43-phy2: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2 (G), Revision 7

[151156.420641] b43-phy2 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

[151156.444707] b43-phy2 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

[151156.444785] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P ]

[151156.519005] ieee80211 phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[151156.720585] b43-phy2: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[151156.792653] b43-phy2 debug: Chip initialized

[151156.793169] b43-phy2 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[151156.793222] b43-phy2 debug: QoS enabled

[151156.829558] b43-phy2 debug: Wireless interface started

[151156.829637] b43-phy2 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[151156.830066] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[151458.435538] b43-phy2 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[151458.435652] b43-phy2 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[151458.435789] b43-phy2 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151458.436112] b43-phy2 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151458.443557] b43-phy2 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151458.451563] b43-phy2 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151458.459529] b43-phy2 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151458.467522] b43-phy2 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151461.499500] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4318, rev 0x02 and package 0x02

[151461.499514] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)

[151461.499520] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

[151461.499526] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0C, vendor 0x4243)

[151461.499531] ssb: Core 3 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)

[151461.539550] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0001:01:01.0

[151461.544240] b43-phy3: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)

[151461.595442] b43-phy3: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2 (G), Revision 7

[151461.595467] b43-phy3 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

[151461.619546] b43-phy3 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

[151461.619624] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P ]

[151461.622445] ieee80211 phy3: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[151461.847471] b43-phy3: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[151461.903505] b43-phy3 debug: Chip initialized

[151461.904036] b43-phy3 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[151461.904090] b43-phy3 debug: QoS enabled

[151461.929023] b43-phy3 debug: Wireless interface started

[151461.929102] b43-phy3 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[151461.929528] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[151470.923295] b43-phy3 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[151470.931314] b43-phy3 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[151470.931452] b43-phy3 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151470.931779] b43-phy3 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151470.939328] b43-phy3 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151470.947329] b43-phy3 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151470.955311] b43-phy3 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151470.963347] b43-phy3 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151544.186103] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4318, rev 0x02 and package 0x02

[151544.186118] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)

[151544.186125] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

[151544.186130] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0C, vendor 0x4243)

[151544.186136] ssb: Core 3 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)

[151544.226164] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0001:01:01.0

[151544.232466] b43-phy4: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)

[151544.274076] b43-phy4: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2 (G), Revision 7

[151544.274096] b43-phy4 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

[151544.298365] b43-phy4 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

[151544.298439] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P ]

[151544.302044] ieee80211 phy4: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[151544.496629] b43-phy4: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[151544.594118] b43-phy4 debug: Chip initialized

[151544.594656] b43-phy4 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[151544.594805] b43-phy4 debug: QoS enabled

[151544.618115] b43-phy4 debug: Wireless interface started

[151544.618179] b43-phy4 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[151544.618622] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[151552.653963] b43-phy4 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[151552.654078] b43-phy4 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[151552.654213] b43-phy4 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151552.654543] b43-phy4 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151552.661919] b43-phy4 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151552.669966] b43-phy4 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151552.677920] b43-phy4 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151552.685944] b43-phy4 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151567.741711] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4318, rev 0x02 and package 0x02

[151567.741727] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)

[151567.741733] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

[151567.741739] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0C, vendor 0x4243)

[151567.741744] ssb: Core 3 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)

[151567.781753] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0001:01:01.0

[151567.786458] b43-phy5: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)

[151567.833658] b43-phy5: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2 (G), Revision 7

[151567.833684] b43-phy5 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

[151567.857748] b43-phy5 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

[151567.857821] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P ]

[151567.860285] ieee80211 phy5: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[151569.613772] b43-phy5: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[151569.681677] b43-phy5 debug: Chip initialized

[151569.682201] b43-phy5 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[151569.682255] b43-phy5 debug: QoS enabled

[151569.709889] b43-phy5 debug: Wireless interface started

[151569.709964] b43-phy5 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[151569.710371] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[151589.425325] b43-phy5 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[151589.425451] b43-phy5 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[151589.425580] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 2/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151589.425911] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151589.433299] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151589.441506] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151589.449314] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151589.457335] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[151591.261344] b43-phy5: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[151591.297300] b43-phy5 debug: Chip initialized

[151591.297805] b43-phy5 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[151591.297854] b43-phy5 debug: QoS enabled

[151591.333276] b43-phy5 debug: Wireless interface started

[151591.333340] b43-phy5 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[151591.333743] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[152515.837549] b43-phy5 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[152515.837677] b43-phy5 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[152515.837810] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 4/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152515.838106] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152515.845554] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152515.853536] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152515.861547] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152515.869536] b43-phy5 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152519.825511] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4318, rev 0x02 and package 0x02

[152519.825526] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)

[152519.825532] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

[152519.825537] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0C, vendor 0x4243)

[152519.825543] ssb: Core 3 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)

[152519.865571] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0001:01:01.0

[152519.889575] b43-phy6: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)

[152519.937469] b43-phy6: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2 (G), Revision 7

[152519.937494] b43-phy6 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 8

[152519.961545] b43-phy6 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

[152519.961621] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P ]

[152519.997728] ieee80211 phy6: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[152520.225452] b43-phy6: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[152520.317492] b43-phy6 debug: Chip initialized

[152520.318063] b43-phy6 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[152520.318117] b43-phy6 debug: QoS enabled

[152520.351040] b43-phy6 debug: Wireless interface started

[152520.351106] b43-phy6 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[152520.351531] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[152522.201438] b43-phy6 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[152522.201568] b43-phy6 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[152522.201698] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152522.202038] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152522.209426] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152522.217432] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152522.225434] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152522.233425] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152524.313393] b43-phy6: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[152524.349427] b43-phy6 debug: Chip initialized

[152524.349950] b43-phy6 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[152524.350002] b43-phy6 debug: QoS enabled

[152524.373447] b43-phy6 debug: Wireless interface started

[152524.373526] b43-phy6 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[152524.373895] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[152929.402486] b43-phy6 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[152929.402610] b43-phy6 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[152929.402739] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152929.403067] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152929.410611] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152929.418455] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152929.427232] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152929.434464] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[152931.638422] b43-phy6: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[152931.698462] b43-phy6 debug: Chip initialized

[152931.698980] b43-phy6 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[152931.699032] b43-phy6 debug: QoS enabled

[152931.722454] b43-phy6 debug: Wireless interface started

[152931.722534] b43-phy6 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[152931.722937] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[153576.531360] b43-phy6 debug: Removing Interface type 2

[153576.531480] b43-phy6 debug: Wireless interface stopped

[153576.531604] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 1/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[153576.531922] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[153576.539342] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[153576.547341] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[153576.555339] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[153576.563370] b43-phy6 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/256, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

[153578.967507] b43-phy6: Loading firmware version 666.2 (2011-02-23 01:15:07)

[153578.999393] b43-phy6 debug: Chip initialized

[153578.999911] b43-phy6 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

[153578.999964] b43-phy6 debug: QoS enabled

[153579.027356] b43-phy6 debug: Wireless interface started

[153579.027438] b43-phy6 debug: Adding Interface type 2

[153579.027837] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

----------

## elmar283

With NetworkManager I'm now able to connect. I still have to check wether or not this will work with the configuration NetworkManager gifs to wpa_supplicant. As soon as I know I let this know.

----------

